# Fibroids and pregnancy



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm 19 weeks pregnant following ICSI treatment in March.  I had my 20 week anomaly scan today and whilst thankfully everything was fine with the baby they did note 4 fibroids.  They didn't tell me where they are, or how big.

I had 1 fibroid before I got pregnant and 1 at the 7 week scan.

Does anyone know what the implications are for the pregnancy?

I have an appointment with a consultant next week, but if feels like that is years away.  

Thanks.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Fibroids are only a problem if they encroach on the womb cavity, majority are found in the walls of the womb and cause no harm at all.

Ruth


----------

